# 2007 Expedition A/C knocking



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a 2007 Expedition Limited. When the A/C is running it periodically will make a knocking sound. Sometimes it goes away on its own quickly, most of the time it immediately stops when I raise the temp 1 degree. What can be causing this?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like a temperature blend door actuator. It's pretty common failure.


----------

